# Réparation Ipod touch, ca va me couter cher?



## John-B15 (30 Mai 2009)

Salut a tous, 
j'ai acheté un ipod touch il y a un an et demi et il a subit quelques chocs. Jusque la il avait bien résisté mais la je crois que là ca lui a fait bien mal (1 metre amorti au pied mais sur le carrelage :/). Il y a 2 semaines, il s'éteignait sans pouvoir le rallumer, j'ai résolu le problème en rétablissant un contact  (jlui ai mis une grosse baffe dans le dos^^). Mais je crois que dans sa chute, le wifi (sniffeur) a été endommagé, il refuse de se connecter a mon réseau freebox alors qu'avant je n'avais aucun probleme. Il le detecte pourtant, mais seulement quand je suis très proche (5-6 metres). De meme pour la livebox , meme en mode association. 
Je tiens a préciser qu'entre temps j'ai upgrader son jailbreak mais cela m'ennuit car je ne peu plus installer quelques apps qui me tiennent a coeur (wedict, smb etc...)
Donc je voulais savoir: si je le renvoie chez Apple (avec un changement de batterie, il le mérite) ca va me couter combien en réparations? Sinon je le vend a un pote une 100 d'&#8364; et j'en achete un nouveau (tout marche sauf ca)...

Merci, 
Jb


----------

